# Lance's ride



## Mootsie

Nice to see that when you aren't given a bike by a sponsor, you choose this.


----------



## Peter P.

Even though Lance likely pays for his bikes now, I imagine most manufacturers don't want to be associated with him. It's unfortunately unintentional bad press for whoever's name is seen on the downtube of the bike Lance is riding.


----------



## Mootsie

Peter P. said:


> Even though Lance likely pays for his bikes now, I imagine most manufacturers don't want to be associated with him. It's unfortunately unintentional bad press for whoever's name is seen on the downtube of the bike Lance is riding.


Ah right....
So that's why Moots followed his Tweet of this photo up with a Tweet of their own offering encouragement. In business there is almost no bad press.


----------



## AndyMc2006

He knows no one wants to give him free bikes anymore so he decided to buy one that will survive his eventual bankruptcy and continued fall from grace and respect.


----------



## sn0wie

Arthur Browne ‏@ArthurBrowne 15 Jul
@MOOTSCYCLES @lancearmstrong @AspenCO are you not worried about lance riding one of you bike giving a bad image to your selves?


MOOTS ‏@MOOTSCYCLES 15 Jul
@ArthurBrowne @lancearmstrong @AspenCO Not at all.


----------



## davegregoire

Lance is worth over 100 million. I think he'll be alright with retirement. 



AndyMc2006 said:


> He knows no one wants to give him free bikes anymore so he decided to buy one that will survive his eventual bankruptcy and continued fall from grace and respect.


----------



## David Loving

He knows bikes, for sure.


----------



## darwinosx

davegregoire said:


> Lance is worth over 100 million. I think he'll be alright with retirement.


There is ample reason to believe he could lose everything. Simply add up the lawsuits. He sold his house for a reason.
I'm disappointed in Moots for promoting this by their comments. Better for them not to have said anything than to support this cheating, lying, sociopath who has done so much damage to so many people.


----------



## bbarnett51

Lance is welcomed with great enthusiasm when he rides in an event. He road in the Little Rock Gran Fondo and ppl were falling all over themselves to meet him. Not to mention the buzz over Moots.


----------



## darwinosx

bbarnett51 said:


> Lance is welcomed with great enthusiasm when he rides in an event. He road in the Little Rock Gran Fondo and ppl were falling all over themselves to meet him. Not to mention the buzz over Moots.


The buzz? Mostly negative to Moots as it should be.
People are star struck fools so I'm not surprised when they see a famous person they ignore what a scumbag they are.
I suppose Moots think supporting dopers who damage other people lives when found out are good for business.
Ugh. Distasteful the whole thing. He should just go away.


----------



## darwinosx

Zampano said:


> ^ Thanks for your wisdom.


It doesn't take wisdom to state fact.


----------



## Zampano

^ Thanks for your wisdom.


----------

